# How long until ethereum isn’t worth mining?



## jakeslayer (Apr 14, 2021)

Hello,
Would anyone be able to know how high does etheruem need to get for it to not be worth mining any more. (in other words for it to be super difficult), so like when did bitcoin get considered a super difficult currency to mine?

Don’t need to know in time, an answer in coin value is fine, like for example once it hits 10k or 20k

Thanks.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 14, 2021)

A month and half.


----------



## jakeslayer (Apr 14, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> A month and half.


Why do you think that?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 14, 2021)

Value does not directly correlate to mining complexity.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 14, 2021)

jakeslayer said:


> Why do you think that?


volatility.


----------



## las (Apr 14, 2021)

Why tho?


----------



## qubit (Apr 14, 2021)

I think this question is equivalent to how long is a piece of string. Impossible to say.


----------



## Zach_01 (Apr 14, 2021)

__





						My Crypto Buddy
					

A powerful yet intuitive set of tools designed to help a cryptocurrency miner maximize their profits.



					www.mycryptobuddy.com


----------



## Hardcore Games (Apr 14, 2021)

Bitcoin became almost unmineable a few years ago so other similar digital coins will eventually reach the same endpoint

Digital coins are a fiat similar to dollars but different.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 15, 2021)

The title of this thread should be "How long until I can buy a new GPU?"


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 15, 2021)

jakeslayer said:


> Hello,
> Would anyone be able to know how high does etheruem need to get for it to not be worth mining any more. (in other words for it to be super difficult), so like when did bitcoin get considered a super difficult currency to mine?
> 
> Don’t need to know in time, an answer in coin value is fine, like for example once it hits 10k or 20k
> ...


Value has no real direct correlation to diffilculty.  This isn't a math problem but a social one.  You need to know how many are mining.



grunt_408 said:


> The title of this thread should be "How long until I can buy a new GPU?"


Wrong subforum.


----------

